# Wann ist Angeln mit Gummiwurm Friedfisch und wann Raubfischangeln ?



## EccoBravo (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, bin aus BRB.
Wann ist Angeln mit Gummiwurm Friedfisch- und wann Raubfischangeln ?
Das interessiert mich, weil bei uns in BRB wegen Schonzeit vom 1.1. bis 31.5. Methodenverbot ist. 

VG EB


----------



## Waldemar (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wann ist Angeln mit Gummiwurm Friedfisch und wann Raubfischangeln ?*

mit Würmern angeln ist normalerweise friedfischangeln.
 es sei denn du nimmst sie für dropshot oder an der spinnrute mit bleikoppp. zb.  inner Schonzeit darf man bestimmte arten nicht entnehmen. heißt wenn zander frei ist u. hecht nicht, darfst du zandern. beist ein hecht muß er schonlichst zurück.


----------



## racoon (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wann ist Angeln mit Gummiwurm Friedfisch und wann Raubfischangeln ?*

Ganz einfach: Gummiwurm = Kunstköder und das ist verboten,  wenn Kunstköder nicht erlaubt sind.


----------



## ha.jo (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wann ist Angeln mit Gummiwurm Friedfisch und wann Raubfischangeln ?*



EccoBravo schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich, weil bei uns in BRB wegen Schonzeit vom 1.1. bis 31.5. Methodenverbot ist.
> 
> VG EB


Was ist denn Methodenverbot?
Sorry bin ein alter Angler.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wann ist Angeln mit Gummiwurm Friedfisch und wann Raubfischangeln ?*

Zuerst einmal gibt es eine Gewässerordnung und eine Schonzeit. Dort steh alles drin.

Methodenverbot, gibt es eigentlich nicht!

Es gibt aber Erlaubnisaussteller, die bestimmte Angelmethoden verbieten, obwohl gerade keine Schonzeit ist.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wann ist Angeln mit Gummiwurm Friedfisch und wann Raubfischangeln ?*

Wir in Brandenburg können fast ohne Einschränkung auf Raubfisch angeln.
Da sich Hecht und Zanderschonzeit nicht überschneiden. Wir müssen nur etwas aufpassen. 
Etwa reine Hechtblinker während der Hechtschonzeit ist  extrem grenzwertig.
Dagen per Gummifisch oder Dropshot wäre es nicht unangemessen. Immer in Beachtung des Gewässers und der Gewässerordnung. 

Wurmangeln oder Kunstwurmangeln ist m.M. nach ganzjährig erlaubt.

Es gibt allerdings je nach Gewässer verbote der Angeltechnik. Siehe oft Forellenteiche, wo Drillinge und auch das Spinnfischen oft verboten ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wann ist Angeln mit Gummiwurm Friedfisch und wann Raubfischangeln ?*



ha.jo schrieb:


> *Was ist denn Methodenverbot?*
> *Sorry bin ein alter Angler.*





Nie gehört, 
ein evtl. noch älterer Angler.:m


----------



## ha.jo (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wann ist Angeln mit Gummiwurm Friedfisch und wann Raubfischangeln ?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> Nie gehört,
> ein evtl. noch älterer Angler.:m


#6
Ich wußte es doch,ich bin nicht allein.#g




EccoBravo schrieb:


> Hallo, bin aus BRB.
> Wann ist Angeln mit Gummiwurm Friedfisch- und wann Raubfischangeln ?
> 
> Gibt doch die BbgFischO im Grundsatz vor.
> ...



Warum ist es so schwer, einmal klar zu formulieren um Was es geht?
Es gibt in BRB kein generelles "Methodenverbot"!#d
Redest du von einen Produktionsgewässer, dann benenne es auch klar.
Die Vermutung liegt nah, erwähnt wurde es in anderen Themen von dir schon.
Immer so ein rumgeseife hilft nüscht.


----------



## Tino34 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wann ist Angeln mit Gummiwurm Friedfisch und wann Raubfischangeln ?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276088

 siehe Beitrag Nr 6


----------

